# Acne & eye drops for redness?



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 3, 2011)

My fiancee just texted me that she saw it on the news, and I googled it. Sure enough, it's supposed to work! 

This won't eliminate acne, but it may just help take the redness out of the juicehead pimple on your bicep.lol. 

do eye drops help take out the redness? - Acne.org Message Boards


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn that's good to know!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm pretty psyched about it too!


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 3, 2011)

haha used to do this when i was in high school with a monster zit on my face
itonly works sometimes when the pimple hasnt come to a head, and it just lasts for a short time


----------



## Dannie (Aug 3, 2011)

Gonna report back in 30 minutes


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 3, 2011)

Dannie said:


> Gonna report back in 30 minutes


 
HAHA.  Well????


----------



## Dannie (Aug 3, 2011)

I call it a BS.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 3, 2011)

Lightbearer said it works.  I'll give it a try next time I get one.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 3, 2011)

Lightbearer said it worked back in the 70s  

I was using Optrex 'Eye brightening drops' - dopehead support.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 3, 2011)

That's actually been known for at least 20 years but it's worth repeating for those with acne.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 3, 2011)

Dannie said:


> Lightbearer said it worked back in the 70s
> 
> I was using Optrex 'Eye brightening drops' - dopehead support.


Thats your problem buddy! you gotta use the clear eyes shit that ben stein uses
lol@70s
this doesnt work good enough for me to go out and buy a bottle, id rather 10% benzyl peroxide spot treatment

EDIT:  on new years eve i had a bad pimple and my girl cousin put this on it  and it disappeared, until i washed my face. yeah kind of gay but its for a good cause
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...F6AFC27279B4C9FA558.p-a3-app1?productId=44891


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 3, 2011)

Rhoto is where it's at.


----------



## IanM4208 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh the rhotos!! Brings back HIGH school memories.... the lil memory I have left


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 3, 2011)

IanM4208 said:


> Oh the rhotos!! Brings back HIGH school memories.... the lil memory I have left



WTF is a rhoto? Lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 3, 2011)

Rohto® Eye Drops :: Cooling, Lubricant Eye Drops :: Home

They burn like a mofo but after 2 sec. it feels like jesus just came in your eyes.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 4, 2011)

sloppyj said:


> rohto® eye drops :: Cooling, lubricant eye drops :: Home
> 
> they burn like a mofo but after 2 sec. It feels like jesus just came in your eyes.


 
bwahaha!


----------

